# Converting Arachnarok to a Tervigon



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright, so with the magic of time travel, I got my hands on an Arachnarok before official release and have decided to convert it into a Tervigon. I have magnetized the arms and head. The above photo is the tervi with a large set of scything talons and the head that I prefer for it.

Here is a close up of the birth canal with its gribbly little mandibles:










The drip looking wad of greenstuff hanging down is just a visual reference for me as to where the slime effect gel I have will go, since I plan to have a nasty guant with a pile of birth residue under it on the base.

Here are a few more photos just showing off the other options I magnetized this for:










The small talons are to represent the non upgraded tervigon










Same talons, HQ headstyle (ugly though, lol)










and the crushing claws option, which were made from the forked trygon tail on scything talon arms.










and I included the base in this photo just for a size comparison: THIS IS A HUGE MODEL! 

For more details on how I converted this, here is a link to a group of posts I have on this on my blog.

My next update to this thread is going to be the base, then we get into the paint!!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a fairly epic conversion, sir. Well done! My only issue with it are the small talons - when attached they make the Tervigon look like a T-Rex trying to play a piano, namely, a bit comical...

Other than that, I think it's a brilliant conversion. Can't wait to see it based and painted!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

aquatic_foible said:


> My only issue with it are the small talons - when attached they make the Tervigon look like a T-Rex trying to play a piano, namely, a bit comical...


Aquatic may have a point, but if you saw T-rex tinkling the ivories would you tell he looked comical? Lol.
Over all I think the conversion can carry the diddy arms but the larger ones do look better.

Lovin this conversion and I look forward to seeing the newborn gaunt and paint.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice conversion mate! I really like it. I was wondering how long it would take someone to go in this direction, and you sir get the prize for being first across the line. Good work!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking awesome, birth canal and all! Can`t wait for it to have some paint on it, great stuff!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Sweet job there, a good idea and well preformed:grin:
That fat arse really makes it a lot more likely that it actually poops out dozends of Gaunts unlike quite many of the Carnifex versions do.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Excellent attempt at the converting a Tervigon. 

My only thought is that the legs are too thin for the body itself. Maybe use 4 Carnifex legs and convert them a little more to make it stand out.

Like others though I can't wait to see this painted up! Watching with eagerness!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Love that model. And I love the step by step that I am assuming you posted in the Dark Future Games blog. Great work, +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow, one hell of an expensive conversion! Well done man, well done. I think the look you achieved in the first pic is the look you should stick with for sure! Have some rep


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

This looks awesome! amazing job! Looking at the Tervigon's birth-canal all I can think of is the movie "Teeth" uke:
Really looks brilliant though!
cheers!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I like the HQ head, I think with some green stuff to smooth thee loin between the head and the plate on the forehead it will look better.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, sorry it took me so long, here are some pics of her painted -




























I really just wanted to go with the same simple style I have been using for the rest of my tyranids, so while the paintjob is modest, it fits the theme of my Nids and I think she still look effective on the table.










- and for size comparison purposes:









of course, she is magnetized, but I haven't painted her other parts or fit her to her base just yet, so more pics to come:










For more details on how I built her check out this link You will find all of my posts about her there.

Some of my most recent Tyranids stuff can be found in the first couple posts here as well as some of my tactica.

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I really try not to curse...but....*THAT IS F'ing GREAT!!*

Doc


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

O.O

so how much did this cost you, and would you be tempted to build more on commission? 

To say I love the look of this, would be a massive understatement...

+rep if i can, if not, ill +rep tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice end product Broken Sword! I have seen some really excellent conversions for the tervigon but this one is really fantastic! Depending on what the official model ends up looking like I may be stealing this idea for my own conversion. Great work!


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Eeewwww... it looks terrifying and wonderful at the same time!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

its beautiful i love it all. 

Whenever i get the money tojust spend one day I plan to combine the spider with the FW KoS. I just think it would look awesome.

Very well done my good man very well done though

What is your formula for the blue I love how seems to glow.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

Funny enough, the skin is a coat of valspar flat white applied evenly followed by Asurmen blue wash applied using the brush to guide the wash away from the high areas and into natural shadowed areas and low light spots on the model. I normally am not into wash on top of primer, but this was a case of results beating technique, and yes, my more do seem to glow on the battlefield, which is pretty cool to see. I am really glad everyone like her, I was a little nervous given the quick paintjob.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome! Not a lot more that can be said... except for +rep...


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy balls this is cool. +rep


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Really the epic work


----------

